# YPC19 - Youtube Predator Cup Staffel 2



## glavoc (27. Mai 2019)

Nice,
mein Tipp: Svedish Anglers are the best


----------



## glavoc (2. Juli 2019)

So, es geht los- Hier geht es um die Wildcard:


----------



## Nuesse (2. Juli 2019)

Ich glaub der Tideritter brauch einen Leumundszeugen


----------



## glavoc (7. Juli 2019)

Heute Abend, Wildcard Finale:


----------



## glavoc (7. Juli 2019)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Tideritter brauch einen Leumundszeugen



Nun, entweder hast du "gespoilert" oder aber du hast hellseherische Fähigkeiten  
lg


----------



## Nuesse (8. Juli 2019)

Eigentlich bin ich Schwarzseher ,.
Der "Kamerad" kam ja auch anderen nicht ganz koscher rüber .
Sein Statement ist auch ein Witz ,was mich aber mehr aufregt sind die Leute,die ihm dafür
Respekt zollen .
Die Faseln was von Respekt, Ehrlichkeit und Mut .


----------



## Orothred (8. Juli 2019)

Die Aktion von Chris ist unterste Schublade und an Unsportlichkeit kaum zu unterbieten......sein Gefasel auf FB kam natürlich, als er überführt war, aber das hilft meiner Meinung nach auch nicht.....


----------



## glavoc (9. Juli 2019)

finde auch, dass Chris kein Ehrenmann ist. Sein "Statement" ist auch in meinen Augen ein Witz und verstärkend kommt hinzu, dass man lange suchen muss, seines zu finden^^..
Damit zeigt er auch, wie wenig Charakter er hat und wie wenig Respekt vor den Kollegen... dem H&B Team, selbst gegenüber seinen Followern.
Nicht mal bei seiner Entschuldigung ist er ehrlich... ein Würstel


----------



## einfach_chris (9. Juli 2019)

Letztendlich hat er sich selbst verarscht, und das ordentlich. Leider macht Jimmy von OSA dabei auch kein gute Figur...


----------



## jkc (9. Juli 2019)

Wie wird jetzt nix aus dem Traumfinale Tideritter vs. Isaiasch?￼


----------



## glavoc (9. Juli 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Wie wird jetzt nix aus dem Traumfinale Tideritter vs. Isaiasch?￼



Eher nicht... ^^


----------



## glavoc (10. Juli 2019)

einfach_chris schrieb:


> Letztendlich hat er sich selbst verarscht, und das ordentlich. *Leider macht Jimmy von OSA dabei auch kein gute Figur..*.



Der hat sich jetzt geäußert:


----------



## einfach_chris (10. Juli 2019)

Hatte meinen Kommentar auch schon zum Video gepostet: Ich denke Jimmy hat daraus gelernt.  Toni hatte erwähnt, dass es schon länger gedauert hat, bist Jimmy es zugegeben hatte am Telefon. Das hätte er ruhig auch noch ehrlicherweise in seinem Statement sagen können, so bleibt immer wieder noch ein kleiner Beigeschmack. Auch dazu, dass sein schlechtes Gewissen nicht angeschlagen hat bei so einem sympathischen Kerl wie Hasan, der aufgrund seines Barsches nicht erster geworden ist, sollte er sich mal Gedanken machen. Ich finde sein Statement gut, aber es hätte ruhig noch ehrlicher und selbstkritischer sein können, so dass wirklich alle Fragen ausgeräumt worden wären.


----------



## alexpp (10. Juli 2019)

Es ging doch nur um den Einzug ins Achtelfinale, unglaublich und was Chris da abgezogen hat, unverzeihlich.
Jimmy hat man angesehen, dass er in Szenen im Auto sich unwohl gefühlt und schlechtes Gewissen hatte, trotzdem auch ein großer Fehler von ihm.


----------



## glavoc (15. Juli 2019)

Schöne Frequenzfischerei mit zwei sehr sympathischen Anglern:


----------



## Uzz (15. Juli 2019)

Ich finds bischen schade, dass immer ein Kescher-Man herbeispringt, sobald sich eine Rute biegt. Das Landen ist mMn wesentlicher Bestandteil der Angelei, den man nicht anderen überlassen dürfen sollte, solange nicht Mannschaften sondern einzelne Angler gegeneinander antreten.

Aber was weiß ich schon. Bald wird wohl schon nach einem Biss die Rute an einen Drill-Bot (Mensch oder Maschine) weitergereicht, der den schnöden Rest erledigt.


----------



## glavoc (15. Juli 2019)

@Uzz  - ja das wäre dann zumindest IGFA und CIPS Konform... aber H&B machen halt hier die Regeln, isch (leider) so. 
So analog zum Caddy? Fast wäre ich geneigt, da gewisse Ähnlichkeiten wie beim Golf zu sehen... beim BG ist es ja sogar schlimmer^^, so von wegen Golfclub aufm Meer 
lg


----------



## Uzz (15. Juli 2019)

Die Regelwerke anderer sind wenig wichtig. Etablierte Wettkampfregeln leiden oft an tradierten "Krankheiten". Ich sehe es durchaus positiv, solche Regeln nicht auf Teufel komm raus zu übernehmen sondern sinnvoll zu ändern und ständig zu verbessern. Die entscheidende Frage ist: Was ist sinnvoll, was nicht?  Ich sehe das Fremdkeschern als Entwertung der Angelei, weil das Landen vom essentiellen Teil zum uninteressanten Beiwerk herabgestuft wird.

Der Golf-Caddy wäre ähnlich, wenn er z.B. auf Wunsch des Golfers alle Putts aus weniger als 20 cm Entfernung vom Loch übernehmen würde. Macht er aber nicht. Er greift nicht ins eigentliche Spiel ein. Er ist vor allem menschliches Muli für die Ausrüstung und in einigen Kreisen "notwendiges" Statussymbol. Andere Baustelle.

BTW: Spätestens wenn der Keschergehilfe das Keschern mal verkackt und damit die Wertung beeinflusst, gibts wieder Diskussionen um Betrug usw.  Will man als Veranstalter nicht haben.


----------



## jkc (15. Juli 2019)

Nunja, sofern jeder seinen Keschergehilfen selber stellt sehe ich da kein Problem. Wer jemanden dazu auswählt, der es nicht drauf hat zahlt halt den Preis.
Eine Szene wunderte mich allerdings etwas: Hasan auf der Buhne fängt nen Fisch, kurz darauf noch einen, muss beim 2. aber erstmal den Kescher wieder aufklappen, mit einigen Problemen... Oft genug fängt man solche Fische dann halt nicht.
Stellenwert vom zügigen Keschern wird in meinem Umfeld auch gern unterschätzt.

Grüße JK


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (16. Juli 2019)

Um den Fisch selbst zu fangen gehört einfach auch das selbständige Landen dazu. Denn schließlich kann hier noch so einiges schief gehen.
Wenn ich sehe wie so manch ein "Gehilfe" mit dem Netz herumstochert, würde mich mal interessieren wie die "Profis" reagieren würden,
wenn der Fisch dadurch verloren ginge und sie deshalb sogar ausscheiden würden.


----------



## Michael_05er (17. Juli 2019)

Ich freu mich auf die vielen Videos! Hab den 2018er YPC sehr gerne geguckt. Einige Teilnehmr haben sich eine Menge Respekt bei mir erarbeitet. Ich bin gespannt, was die "neuen" so zu Stande bringen. Hab bisher nur das Qualifying samt Mogel-Auflösung gesehen und bin echt perplex, wie man so dreist betrügen kann... Das erste Achtelfinale hab ich noch nicht geschaut, aber gehört, dass es eine Menge Fisch geben wird. Wird am Sonntag genüsslich geguckt! Meine Anerkennung gilt den Jungs von Hecht&Barsch, da haben die was schönes auf die Beine gestellt!


----------



## rustaweli (17. Juli 2019)

War auf jeden Fall unglaublich viel Fisch und sehr knapp. Die Jungs hatten nen tollen Tag und wir ein gutes Video.


----------



## glavoc (21. Juli 2019)

So, Sportschau geht los^^


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (25. Juli 2019)

Also der Jan, egal wie weit er kommt, ist für mich jetzt schon der Gewinner!
Fährnis und Sympathie im höchsten Maße


----------



## ae71 (29. Juli 2019)

Hallo, gestern gabs ja die nächste Partie, bin ja sonst einer der den Issaiasch mag, bzw. sein können und benehmen meistens ok ist.
Aber gestern fand ich es nicht so toll das er vertikal fischt und sein kontrahent, der sehr sympatisch rüberkam, das Boot nicht bedienen (wollte oder durfte in seinen 3 h) und der Didi da nur mit dem Echolot gearbeitet hat und der andere somit nicht schauen konnte/wollte. Also der Junge hätte mal sagen sollen in seinen 3 h das der geankert haben will dann hätte  er mehr Chancen gehabt, vor allem hätte Didi ganz anders fischen müssen. Also Taktik Fehler. Didi hat das Boot immer gelenkt und neu positionieert wie er es wollte obwohl der andere es hätte sagen sollen.
Auch mit Toni war Didi am Anfang gereitzt da muß wohl mal vorgefallen sein. War komische Stimmung.
Für mich leider kein so schönes Battle. Leider.


----------



## hanzz (29. Juli 2019)

Ja ich fand die Stimmung auch bescheiden.
Ziemlich viele Schnitte bei den Dialogen zwischen Toni und Dietmar. Da hat es wohl etwas gerumpelt. 
Als der Barsch gefangen wurde, ging dem Did die Düse. Unsympathisch fand ich auch, dass Herr I. mehrfach gefragt und somit betont hat, wieviel er gefangen hat.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (20. Oktober 2019)

Dass man Teilnehmer, die so vorgehen, disqualifiziert, finde ich wichtig.
Andererseits verstehe ich dann nicht, wieso ein anderer Teilnehmer überhaupt zum Wettkampf zugelassen wurde.


----------



## glavoc (25. Dezember 2019)

Dieser Trööt ist ja zwischendrin eingeschlafen... Jetzt läuft aktuell das Finale. Und wie ich es mir gewünscht habe, angeln sogar zwei meiner Wunschkandidaten um den Pokal.  Gönne es beiden, dem sympathischem Schweden, aber auch den nicht weniger angenehmen bayrischen Silberrücken.
Um 16 Uhr geht es um die Wurst und hier kann man sich auf den aktuellen Stand bringen:


----------



## Fruehling (25. Dezember 2019)

German Schnitzels are the best!


----------



## glavoc (25. Dezember 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> German Schnitzels are the best!




Dankeschön - tolles Video auch! Schöne Hechte und eine gute Werbung fürs Küchenfenster! Fast 4 Meter Hechtomas.


----------



## glavoc (25. Dezember 2019)

so jetzt kommt die Ziel gerade vom Finale:






finde beide hätten es verdient!


----------

